# Finding new music with android auto



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been looking for new music a lot lately.

I mostly use the paid version of youtube.

It kinda sucks for exploring. Giving the voice command for genres always brings up the exact same playlist. Seems like there would be millions of playlist for techno but the app always goes to the same one. Same for just about any genre I search.

What does seem to work is asking for specific artist. It will play that artist and other similar. Then if I find a track I like by a new to me artist, I'll search that artist and just continue the cycle.

Sometimes this leads to great evenings of driving around, sometimes I spend the whole time trying to find something worth listening to. 

I have di fm techno app too. Its pretty cool. It lays out tons of sub genres if all types of dance music but I find the sq to be lacking.

Tidal sounds good but to me is the hardest to find new music. I find building playlist with it to be tedious as there is no on screen way to save tracks to playlist. With youtube you hit the like button and it automatically goes into you liked folder. 

I havent used spotify or pandora recently.

My experience with pandora was always having the same tracks pop up again and again.

There has to be a better way to explore.

What are you guys doing?


----------



## princo (Mar 10, 2019)

drop1 said:


> I havent used spotify or pandora recently.
> What are you guys doing?


I've had sporadic luck using the Pandora Stations. On the Android Auto interface, however, they dumbed down the interface quite a bit and the only thing you can do is "Thumbs Up" or "Thumbs Down" a song. So when I hear something different that I like, I thumb it up. At a later time when you can unplug the phone and use the normal UI, you can find the songs you thumbed up or down and when you select it, there is a new icon to start that particular song's station, which can bring some new/unique stuff. Once the new station is started you can call it back from the recent stations in Android Auto.


----------



## Nakamichifan (Apr 1, 2018)

I just switched from Spotify over to Amazon Music HD which just was released and sounds a lot better with plenty of track selection! HD is 16 bit and they also have Ultra HD tracks 24bit! 90 day free trail so it is risk free to try out!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tidal "My Mix". It's the best for that. They take your artists and downloads and create custom channels based on that. Several different mixes if you have more than 1 genre. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacofox (Apr 11, 2019)

I've had this problem personally and my work around is quite funny I think. I recently switched over to tidal from spotify for the high res music, but I found browsing tidal for new music pretty bad, especially for genres like techno. so I found and use another service called soundiiz, I have it setup to sync my discover weekly and release radar playlists from spotify, as well as my pandora liked songs, and they get saved to their own playlists in Tidal that updates weekly by adding new songs to the end of the playlists. I have it updating more frequently for Pandora. this way I have everything in one place. all in all I really like how this setup has been working for me. I would switch to amazon music HD, as I feel they have a better selection of music, but unfortunately they are not supported by soundiiz at this time. 

also for Pandora I recently found out that there are "Pandora Modes" where you can change the algorithm to "Discover" for example and it will try to play stuff you haven't listened to before


----------

